# RCI - New York



## kool_kat (Jan 11, 2009)

Well, I just purchased my timeshare at the end of last year and have made my first successful reservation with my points in Hawaii for 2009.  Now, I am starting to look at 2010.

I would really like to go to New York.  It looks like my options for that is to attempt to go through RCI - is that correct?  Has anyone been to a New York timeshare through RCI & if so, how was it?  Does anyone know if it is very difficult to get a trade into New York?  I am very flexible on my dates (basically anytime weather isn't too cold) and want to stay a whole week.

Also, from what I have read, i basically call HGVC & tell them I want to trade into New York & pay the fee & then they run the search for me.  If they find something, it is booked and that is that, but if they don't my fees are refunded to me - is that correct?  Also, it sounded like at the time they run the search my points are deposited into RCI, but if the search doesn't work my points are returned to my HGVC account, right?

Finally, about how far out do I need to start looking for RCI exchanges & what is the earliest time you can start booking (12 months out or more?).  If I want to go in 2010, should I already be calling HGVC for this exchange, or am I already too late for 2010?  Thanks in advance for the help.  

Oh, one other thing - how many points does it take to book an RCI 1 bedroom week during red season?  a two bedroom?

Any other RCI info you can provide, would also be greatly appreciated, as I am obviously still learing the HGVC system and how to make it work best for me.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 12, 2009)

kool_kat said:


> I would really like to go to New York.  It looks like my options for that is to attempt to go through RCI - is that correct?  Has anyone been to a New York timeshare through RCI & if so, how was it?  Does anyone know if it is very difficult to get a trade into New York?  I am very flexible on my dates (basically anytime weather isn't too cold) and want to stay a whole week.
> 
> Also, from what I have read, i basically call HGVC & tell them I want to trade into New York & pay the fee & then they run the search for me.  If they find something, it is booked and that is that, but if they don't my fees are refunded to me - is that correct?  Also, it sounded like at the time they run the search my points are deposited into RCI, but if the search doesn't work my points are returned to my HGVC account, right?


There are only 3 ts in NYC and 2 of those are Hiltons. So to trade into NYC with HGVC you trying to get into the Manhatan Club. If you request now for spring-fall 2010 I think you'll get a match. 


> Finally, about how far out do I need to start looking for RCI exchanges & what is the earliest time you can start booking (12 months out or more?).  If I want to go in 2010, should I already be calling HGVC for this exchange, or am I already too late for 2010?  Thanks in advance for the help.


Generally, most people say to search at least a year ahead to get the best exchanges in RCI. 



> Oh, one other thing - how many points does it take to book an RCI 1 bedroom week during red season?  a two bedroom?


 1bd 3400 pts, 2 bd 4800 pts


----------



## kool_kat (Jan 12, 2009)

Bill4728 said:


> There are only 3 ts in NYC and 2 of those are Hiltons. So to trade into NYC with HGVC you trying to get into the Manhatan Club. If you request now for spring-fall 2010 I think you'll get a match.



Is it possible to get in either of the Hiltons?  It looks like online it is impossible to get into West 57, because it is different from other Hilton timeshares - is that right? (I'm only seeing one NY in the reservations - is the other new?)  Is there anyway to get into the Hilton properties or is my only option the Manhattan Club?  

Kathryn


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 12, 2009)

kool_kat said:


> Is it possible to get in either of the Hiltons?  It looks like online it is impossible to get into West 57, because it is different from other Hilton timeshares - is that right? (I'm only seeing one NY in the reservations - is the other new?)  Is there anyway to get into the Hilton properties or is my only option the Manhattan Club?
> 
> Kathryn


It is possible for you to use your HGVC pts to reserve at  the Hilton TS in NYC but the cost in pts is very high and you can't reserve till 45 days from travel. ( you may only be able to reserve at one of the 2 but I'm not sure.)

I'm not sure if Hilton ever deposits any of these NYC weeks in RCI, so I don't think that getting a RCI trade into one of the Hilton TS in NYC is likely. 

Good Luck


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 12, 2009)

I have in the past traded into Hilton Club NYC twice, once via SFX and once via RCI (yes It was a shock to me that it was available).  Only STUDIO units have ever been available.

I have traded into the Manhattan Club 7 times total, 3 times through RCI Points and 4 times via weeks.  Mostly 1 BRs were exchanged, but since they recently started charging a hospitality fee of $15 or $25 PER DAY.  I started taking the Executive Studio units as the $15 per day fee was less, and I really don't need an extra bathroom, as we never go with more than 2 people anyway.  MC is definitely a much easier exchange.


----------



## jehb2 (Jan 12, 2009)

We got 2 back to back weeks at the Manhattan Club in June 2006.  WE may have booked it about 5 months out.  At the time exchangers had an easier time getting weeks than owners.  Yes, the timeshare has some serious problems.  That said, the location is simply unbeatable.

Oh, we did pay a daily housekeeping fee of $25 which of course is a joke.  I think they gave us $150 towards the fee for doing a sales tour plus a $100 restaurant voucher.

They now have a 1-in-4 rule which means we can't go back until 2010.  But before that they (HGVC/RCI) were contacting us with availability at about 9 months out.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jan 12, 2009)

Kool Kat: If you have your heart set on New York, do you mean New York City or the state of New York. Hilton has some pretty nice hotels all over New York City and New York State.  Now that you are in HGVC you need to know that you have many options.  I strongly recommend that you take time out to learn about HHonors.  We have had some fabulous trips to Puerto Rico, Lake Tahoe, San Diego, and Budapest using HHonors redemptions. We will be staying at a hotel in Barcelona, Spain in February using HHonors redemptions prior to a Royal Caribbean cruise paid for with HGVC points.  You may wish to aquire a Hilton AmEx and earn points that way.

If you have 7000 HGVC points available for 2010, you have the option of converting them all to HHonors.  This would give you 175,000 HHonors points. If you enough points to go global at a category 6 hotel or resort for six nights. Hilton Hawaiin Village is a category 6 resort.  The Hilton New York, Hilton Times Square, DoubleTree Guest Suites Time Square, The Millenium Hilton, and Embassy Suites New York are all category 6 Hotels.  A nice room in these hotels would normally cost several hundred dollars a night depending upon the time of year.  There are no black out days with HHonors.  

I hope this is helpful. Welcome to HGVC.


----------



## kool_kat (Jan 12, 2009)

Sandy Lovell said:


> I have in the past traded into Hilton Club NYC twice, once via SFX and once via RCI (yes It was a shock to me that it was available).  Only STUDIO units have ever been available.
> 
> I have traded into the Manhattan Club 7 times total, 3 times through RCI Points and 4 times via weeks.  Mostly 1 BRs were exchanged, but since they recently started charging a hospitality fee of $15 or $25 PER DAY.  I started taking the Executive Studio units as the $15 per day fee was less, and I really don't need an extra bathroom, as we never go with more than 2 people anyway.  MC is definitely a much easier exchange.



So, they charge a $15/25 daily cleaning fee too?  that's good to know as that can really up the price.  Does the 1 bedroom have 1 bed in the bedroom & then a pull out couch?  Are there any units that have 2 beds?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 12, 2009)

kool_kat said:


> So, they charge a $15/25 daily cleaning fee too?  that's good to know as that can really up the price.  Does the 1 bedroom have 1 bed in the bedroom & then a pull out couch?  Are there any units that have 2 beds?



The do not charge a daily cleaning fee, just the hospitality fee, whatever "hospitality" is.

Yes both the studio and 1 BR have a king bed and a pull out sofa.  The difference is that the official 1 BR has a second bathroom and a door between the bedroom and the living room.  The studio has NO door and no second bathroom, but is only marginally smaller than the 1 BR.  There are some inconsistencies in the rooms, some near the elevator are smaller than others.

There are 2 BRs but I believe they are all traded with II not RCI.  I did not look it up but I think that is the situation.


----------



## KathyA (Jan 13, 2009)

Relative to the two Hilton timeshares in NYC:  The West 57th buildling is still under construction and therefore is not available.  The Hilton Club New York is the other--it is located in the New York Hilto on the 37th and 38th floors.  As others have said, it is very very difficult for non-owners there to trade in as you can only trade in 45 days in advance, whereas owners can trade in a year in advance.  If you should luck into a trade at the 45 day mark, you will only get a studio as the 1-bedrooms and 2-bedrooms will all be taken by owners by that time.


----------



## jehb2 (Jan 13, 2009)

kool_kat said:


> So, they charge a $15/25 daily cleaning fee too?  that's good to know as that can really up the price.  Does the 1 bedroom have 1 bed in the bedroom & then a pull out couch?  Are there any units that have 2 beds?



There's only one fee.  When we were there a year and a half ago we had to pay $25 a day for what they called a "housekeeping" fee.  Very little in the way of housekeeping was done & I know I as well as others complained.  I wouldn't be surprised if that's why they now call it a hospitality fee.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 13, 2009)

jehb2 said:


> There's only one fee.  When we were there a year and a half ago we had to pay $25 a day for what they called a "housekeeping" fee.  Very little in the way of housekeeping was done & I know I as well as others complained.  I wouldn't be surprised if that's why they now call it a hospitality fee.




That's incorrect.  The fee is $15/day for a Studio unit and $25/day for a 1BR unit.  If I remember correctly, weekly studio unit check-in days are Friday's
and 1BR check-in days are Saturday's. I'm sure another Tugger will chime in to verify and/or correct this.


Richard


----------



## brother coony (Jan 13, 2009)

There are No 2 bedroom at the Manhattan club only studio and one bedroom that can sleep 5 with a pull out couch, and cot.
 Check in can be any day of the week

there are also MC penthouse suites that trades thru 11
they are all one bedroom 2 bath about 700 sq. ft. those has there own elevator from the 26 fl.nitly turn down service nite caps,computer in room 
bose surround sound ect. very hard trade like trying to get a Hilton NY one beddoom overlooking central park in trade


----------



## jehb2 (Jan 13, 2009)

MULTIZ321 said:


> That's incorrect.  The fee is $15/day for a Studio unit and $25/day for a 1BR unit.  If I remember correctly, weekly studio unit check-in days are Friday's
> and 1BR check-in days are Saturday's. I'm sure another Tugger will chime in to verify and/or correct this.
> 
> 
> Richard



What I meant is that you don't pay two fees for a single reservation.  That is you don't pay both a "hospitality fee" and a "housekeeping fee."  I was just pointing out that they probably changed the name of that fee since my visit.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 16, 2009)

If you trade via Hilton I do not know if the 1 in 4 year rule would apply.  As the 1 in 4 is my membership.  Well all of us at HGVC use the same membership, we don't have individual memberships.  

I know when I booked via Hilton, there was not even a discussion about being at MC before.  It has been less than 4 years since I was there.  However when I was there last there were no 1 in 4 year restrictions.


----------



## kool_kat (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks for all the info...

I just called and started my search for 2010.  The HGVC person had to explain that all to me.  She stated right now there was nothing showing up for 2009 or 2010.  I have a search for April - October 2010 for a 1 bedroom.  She thought I would have a good chance of getting something, if anything opens up, but that it was a very popular trade as it is the only NYC trade.  What do you all think my chances are?

I still have 600 points left for 2009 & she said that as long as I have an ongoing search, those points are safe and then if I book into RCI, those points can be used for the exchange.  Can someone explain this to me?  How does 2009 points get to be used if my trade is not until 2010?  Does it cost me anything extra to use these points - like some kind of deposit fee?

I'm hoping this all works out as NYC is a vacation I've always dreamed of taking...


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 22, 2009)

kool_kat said:


> ... I still have 600 points left for 2009 & she said that as long as I have an ongoing search, those points are safe and then if I book into RCI, those points can be used for the exchange.  Can someone explain this to me?  How does 2009 points get to be used if my trade is not until 2010?...



CORRECTED REPLY:
Actually, you can use current-year ClubPoints for a future RCI reservation.  The things one learns by reading the Member's Guide!  You may deposit any *current-year* (or previously-deposited) points into the RCI Exchange Program.  Once deposited, the points can be used for RCI reservations until the end of the 2nd year following the deposit (2011).  See: 2009 Member's Guide, Pg.143.

[Go Gators!]


----------



## hurnik (Jan 22, 2009)

This (IMO) is standard response from RCI.  EVERY single time I've tried to book something with RCI (via HGVC) I've gotten the "there's nothing available".

Then, usually about 1 month before you really want to go, surprise, a bunch of stuff opens up.

Then again, I don't go 2 years out to book via RCI either.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 24, 2009)

hurnik said:


> ... EVERY single time I've tried to book something with RCI (via HGVC) I've gotten the "there's nothing available."



I think that you have to be very flexible with where and when you want to go... like "anywhere in North, Central or South America, anytime next year."
-------
BTW, I corrected my previous post on the subject to indicate that you can use current-year points for a future-year stay.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 24, 2009)

Talent312 said:


> I think that you have to be very flexible with where and when you want to go... like "anywhere in North, Central or South America, anytime next year."



Oh come on now, I have never had to be that flexible.  

As far as getting Manhattan Club.  Monitor the sightings boards here, as soon as someone posts about see MC in the timeframe you want to go, then call HGVC and obtain a unit, your search may eventually catch it, but I would rather be sure.

I booked my Studio MC week that way.  It was posted on sighting and I called and booked the unit I wanted.


----------



## jancpa (Jan 24, 2009)

One bedroom units exchanged through RCI have always had Friday check in dates, the studios always were for Saturdays.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 24, 2009)

jancpa said:


> One bedroom units exchanged through RCI have always had Friday check in dates, the studios always were for Saturdays.



Thanks for the correction.

Richard


----------

